# another page finished on the ID-through-anatomy article



## phinds (Jul 9, 2014)

This is the biggest (by far) single page in the article so I'm really glad to have it done.

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/diffuse porous/exotics/_exotics.htm

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 9, 2014)

Love the pics!!!

Edit: pics like the Pau Rosa and Wenge strike me as natures art at it's finest. I can see what drives you on this quest.


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow!!! This could be a Ph.D. thesis.
Great job.


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Wow!!! This could be a Ph.D. thesis.
> Great job.


 
Actually, I have an acquaintance who has a PhD in wood science and he tells me that my site is WAY more than what he had to do to get the PhD.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jul 10, 2014)

Eastern IL Univ. has a program that awards degrees to people that have accomplished work like you have done in a non academic setting. Maybe you should check in to it, Professor Paul.:cool2: Gary


----------

